
The Supreme Court Will Hear Google and Oracle’s Case - matejmecka
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/15/20946398/oracle-google-java-copyright-lawsuit-trial-supreme-court-request
======
beatgammit
I'm rarely on Google's side these days, but this is one fight that I'm glad
they're the ones fighting it. They have the resources to put up a compelling
case, and hopefully it's enough to stand in court.

